# South Tippy Dam Access Temporarily Closed



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

flyrodder46 said:


> A web cam at Tippy should definitely generate traffic for the host site, something like the Brooks Falls web cam of the Brown Bears at Katmai National Park, it normally has between 1500 and 3000 visitors anytime you go to it. There are times that I have watched it for an hour straight, and some of the antics of the bears are great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've waded into the Brooks River, 50 yards below that dam, and fished. You've gotta keep your level of awareness WAY up at Brooks, cuz there are Brown Bears everywhere. Fighting a fish attracts bears, so you have to be ready to break a fish off on short notice. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

I think it is done. I was down there several weekends ago and while it wasn't complete, they had enough done that you could get through. Should be done by now.


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

It's open


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

Any pictures?

I am sure a lot of us would like to get a look at the Cardiac Stress Test before we take it.

Thanks, FF


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

If anyone goes down there, post some pics. I know my a$$ isn't going down lol.


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

View attachment 222771
All they re did the bottom 1/4 of it and it looks good . Here's a picture of what those steps could lead to


----------



## TippyDweller (Feb 26, 2013)

Here Are a couple of photos of the new steps. Taken this week. Hats off to Homer Grant Construction for working hard during the hottest weather of the summer on this. Not an easy go of it. They look great!


----------



## TippyDweller (Feb 26, 2013)

View attachment 224759



stickbow shooter said:


> If anyone goes down there, post some pics. I know my a$$ isn't going down lol.


Check below.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Heck yea, they look great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm impressed. I can hardly wait to go down there. Thanks TippyDweller for the pics.
Good luck, FF


----------



## TippyDweller (Feb 26, 2013)

View attachment 224777
View attachment 224779


fishinfever said:


> I'm impressed. I can hardly wait to go down there. Thanks TippyDweller for the pics.
> Good luck, FF


Thanks.


----------

